# Homemade Liquid Mineral Lick



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Has anyone made thier own that works? If so, what ratios and specific products did you use? Does it work any better than store bought mineral lick?


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

BUMP, anyone?


----------



## strothershooter (Feb 9, 2011)

good post man 
BUMP!!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

curious myself....


----------



## weez (Aug 5, 2010)

I was wondering about the same thing the other day while buying some salt blocks and deer cocaine!


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

I made a post on another forum about what i use... i will dig it up. Not alot of steps and gets good results for me.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Well... looks like they changed the way you post pics and it isn't workin to good so... I go to TSC and get a 50# bag of general purpose mineral, a 50# bag of range salt and a 20# bucket of lucky buck... mix them up and i have 120# of mineral for $35.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

I just use the general purpose minerals. the stuff I get is primarily salt anyway. I just pour it over a stump and let nature take its course.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

ttt


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

more ideas

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1513952&highlight=mineral+licks
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1302719&highlight=mineral+licks
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1255535&highlight=mineral+licks
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920533&highlight=mineral+licks


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

bump!!!!!


----------



## cwollesen (Dec 16, 2010)

take an old t-shirt, sew the neck and arm holes shut. so it resembles a bag. fill with sugar and salt. shake it around a bit, and then tie it off at the waist end. hang it from a tree. and when it rains the water will drip, and the deer will paw the ground to lick it. 

Thats an old kansas trick that we have used forever. good hunting


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

just put out 3 spots with 50lb di-cal, 100lb trace mineral and 50lb stock salt mixed. deer were on it like wildfire! woot


----------



## Bearboy17 (Sep 7, 2011)

cwollesen said:


> take an old t-shirt, sew the neck and arm holes shut. so it resembles a bag. fill with sugar and salt. shake it around a bit, and then tie it off at the waist end. hang it from a tree. and when it rains the water will drip, and the deer will paw the ground to lick it.
> 
> Thats an old kansas trick that we have used forever. good hunting


Same here except i use the long sock pantie hose things, I work at TSC so i get 50# range minerals 50#range salt for about $15 bucks and that last me a long time. Sometimes i'll mix small portions with syrup, gives it the viscosity of deer cane gel pretty much. Always have good luck with it. Cheap way to keep the early season does around before the rut so the bucks come in. Especially with #50 of corn goin for almost $13 here.


----------



## Lerie (Aug 23, 2002)

Bringing this back up again. The initiator of this post had the same question that I have. Unfortunately all the answers are about mixes of granulated products. It's 3 years later - does anyone have a recipe for "liquid" mix?


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

good thread.


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Ingredients: Makes 200 lbs. for about $40 
1 part Di-calcium phosphate, this is a dairy feed additive bought at feed stores. 
Comes in 50lb. Bags at around $11.00 you need one bag. 
2 parts Trace mineral salt, the red and loose kind without the medications. 
Comes in 50lb bags at around $5.00 you need 2 bags. 
1 part stalk salt, ice cream salt 
Comes in 50 lb. bags at around $2.00 you need 1 bag. 
Directions: 
-use a 3 pound or similar size coffee can to use as your measure for each part of the mix. 
-mix altogether well but not until ready to use keep ingredients separate until ready to put to use. 
-dig or tear up a circle in the soil about 36 inches wide and about 6 inches deep. 
-mix your mineral mixture with the soil. 
maintenance: 
-replenish in 6 months with fresh supply of mineral and then each year there after.

Mix with water if you want a liquid.

Another source:
The Technique is using Arm and Hammer Washing soda and White salt/Mineral salt from the local feed store. It is better than Deer cane. What you do is get the Arm and Hammer Washing Soda and a 50lb bag of mineral/white salt, the low grade stuff. You also can use ice cream salt if you dont have a feed store around. One box of Washing Soda per 50lb bag of salt.


----------



## Lerie (Aug 23, 2002)

So - using the minerals listed in the previous post in the ratios noted - how much water do you mix with this to get that gooey consistency you find in commercially available products?


----------



## hoytbaxter (Sep 15, 2010)

Tagged


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Lerie,
Heck, I dont know as I just use the powder form. Give it a go and let us know how it works for you.
I've got a couple spots that I have been salting for a few years that has a hole 2 feet deep and 5-6ft in diameter.


----------



## Lerie (Aug 23, 2002)

I have tried mixing noted powders with water and it did not dissolve as I would have believed that it would. That's the reason that I did a search on AT for a liquid form and found this topic where the answer was never given by posters and thought if I brought back up this topic again from the past, maybe someone would have the definitive answer for a liquid form of mineral mix that you would spread over a rotten stump like the ones you purchase. The noted powder mixes do work. There are plenty of other threads on AT that have noted these mixes and ratios along with trail cam photos that show how good they work. When an AT'er posts a question for something specific, as in this case - liquid - let us all stay with the specific question posted.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

CarbonTerry said:


> Ingredients: Makes 200 lbs. for about $40
> 1 part Di-calcium phosphate, this is a dairy feed additive bought at feed stores.
> Comes in 50lb. Bags at around $11.00 you need one bag.
> 2 parts Trace mineral salt, the red and loose kind without the medications.
> ...


cool, might give this a sho.


----------



## ribsyj (Oct 1, 2010)

I used a gallon of 100% apple juice and put two containers of table salt in and shook it up. Dumped in on a stump and deer tore it up. Was first time I tried it seemed to work good


----------



## ebstein (Oct 22, 2004)

You would probably have to bring it to a boil to dissolve the minerals for a liquid blend...


Lerie said:


> I have tried mixing noted powders with water and it did not dissolve as I would have believed that it would. That's the reason that I did a search on AT for a liquid form and found this topic where the answer was never given by posters and thought if I brought back up this topic again from the past, maybe someone would have the definitive answer for a liquid form of mineral mix that you would spread over a rotten stump like the ones you purchase. The noted powder mixes do work. There are plenty of other threads on AT that have noted these mixes and ratios along with trail cam photos that show how good they work. When an AT'er posts a question for something specific, as in this case - liquid - let us all stay with the specific question posted.


----------



## Kyfoster11 (Sep 11, 2004)

2 parts red trace, 1 part white rock salt, 1 part di-cal. I use a small coffee can as my scooper. Mix in 5 gal bucket. Best stuff I've used and they flat kill it. The 3 bags last me bout 3 yrs


----------

